# been trying this workout. cardio.



## macgeek (Aug 3, 2020)

I've been working on this workout. it's basic, but perfect for me, older person that's not worked out in decades, overweight. I have arthritis and disc degeneration. you can do at your own pace and add/remove reps to fit your abilities.  it starts with warmup stretches... they make other videos too so maybe you can use this or find another one that you like?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2020)

macgeek said:


> I've been working on this workout. it's basic, but perfect for me, older person that's not worked out in decades, overweight. I have arthritis and disc degeneration. you can do at your own pace and add/remove reps to fit your abilities.  it starts with warmup stretches... they make other videos too so maybe you can use this or find another one that you like?


Good for you! I have to get rid of my laziness and start moving more, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 3, 2020)

I need to get off my behind too. Hang in there macgeek!


----------



## macgeek (Aug 4, 2020)

Got to start somewhere. if only 10 or 15 minutes a day. something is better than nothing. That is what I fell myself anyways.


----------

